# Little Britain, so crowded and Noisy!



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

*A Bed in the Dining Room*
Not a new single from Crowded House, but


> A noisy British love-maker has been arrested again over loud sex romps with her husband.
> 
> Caroline Cartwright was in court eight weeks ago after breaching an order preventing her from having noisy sex with husband Steve, the Telegraph newspaper reports.
> 
> ...


Whatever happened to the good ol days of Moll Flanders?


----------

